# Retirement is killing me.



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I retired on the February 1.

Since then, I've been sick for at least 3 weeks of that time and though feeling better, will still be on antibiotics for the next 5 weeks.

Before that, I took 5 sick days in 34 years on the job.

I may have to go back to work, before retirement kills me! :shocked:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Get better soon and enjoy your retirement. Gardening seasons is just around the corner too.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Very common to get sick when you "relax". You relaxed permanently and your stress levels went way down. 

We used to joke about it at work and say "stay tense till the end of your vacation" or you get sick. Don't know why, just the body's way of relaxing I guess. My girls have both experienced this now that they are in the working world. 

Feel better soon!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Solar Geek - I think you're right!!! I've seen that happen to alot of people I know also. BUT, it has been almost a year since I retired and I haven't been sick at all!!! The complete opposite of when I worked!!! My dr. is losing money - LOL!!! I think sometimes the stress of retiring is hard on some people. Their whole life has revolved around their work and now that they don't have that work to keep them going on schedule, it creates a stress of it's own. I hadn't planned on retiring so early but it has been one of the best things I ever did for myself.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Retiring is one of the most stressful things you ever do. When my father retired he also quit smoking. Ended up in the hospital. His doctor told him that those two things together are what made him so sick- extremely stressful. He had to go back to smoking. He did eventually quit again- for good.

Just accept the fact that your body is under a great deal of stress. This is life changing. Take a vitamin C supplement to help your body. When you are under stress your body burns through C and you need extra. Don&#8217;t worry, it could be worse, and you will adjust.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Gee, most people get a "gold watch" when they retire.
So you're saying your place of past employment gave you the "bug"?

If'n that was me I'd be :flame:

:hysterical:ound::hysterical: 
Do hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

i was a lunch lady for 15 yrs & little kids spread & share a LOT of germs... i know, i think i got & had them ALL! I retired 3 yrs ago & have not been ill even once! no colds, flu, stomach flu, viruses. nothing. zero nada. 
I LOVE it & enjoying all the NON-sick days of my life now!


----------

